# Auf PCU50 HMI Advance nicht installierbar



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade eine PCU50.3 auf der wir das orginal HMI Paket deinstalliert und ein ältere Version installiert habe.

Nach der installation sind beim starten der PCU50.3 Fehlermeldungen wie StDisplay.dll.... gekommen.

Wollten danach die Orginal HMI-Software (Sinumerik) wieder draufspielen. Bei der installation erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Die Software ist nur für die PCU50 geeignet" (die software war vorher aber auch auf dem Gerät)
Es sieht so aus, als ob die Siemenssoftware die eigene Siemens-Hardware nicht mehr erkennt.
Beim Siemens Support hab ich bisher nur den Tip bekommen, das ich das Gerät einsenden soll.
Die wollen mir nicht mal ein Festplatten-Image des Geräts zusenden.... so ein sch...laden
Dürfen Sie angeblich nicht.

Denke ich hab irgendwie die Lizens(kopierschutz) des PCU50-Gerätes zerschossen.

Weis jemand einen Rat?

Vielen Dank im voraus...

PS: Auch Step 7 als PCU50-Version läst sich nicht installieren.... da angeblich keine PCU50 verwendet wird


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 November 2010)

*Wie hast du den De- und Installiert*

Das HMI Advance ist nicht gerade geeignet für händisches (de)installieren per Windows-Softwareverwaltung, da bleiben viel zu viele Dateien liegen oder werden ersetzt. Wie hast du es genau gemacht?

Ansonsten könnte es noch sein das du deine Base-Installation zerlegt hast, die sind auch einige Dateien drinn welche die PCU-Version beinhalten, wenn die mit einem alten Stand überbügelt (wie lieft das ab) wurden siehst glaube ich schlecht aus

oder arbeitest du mit Festplatten-Images (welche beim HMI immer die 1. Wahl sein sollten)?

ansonsten besorg die eine Base-Installation (das ist das leicht veränderte Embedded Windows XP das bei Auslieferung drauf ist) und bügel da dein HMI drüber


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Hallo LowLevelMahn,

das ganze lief so ab:
Wir haben die PCU gestartet, HMI installieren lasen (leider mit der Solution version), haben gemerkt, das wir keine MPI Adresse einstellen konnten.
HMI über Windows Control Panel deinstalliert, die alte Version installiert und los ging der Ärger 

Was dabei alles zerschossen wurde weis ich nicht, hab in der Registry von Windows noch ein HMI-eintrag manuell gelöscht.

Ein Image hab ich leider nicht von diesem Gerät, nur eins von einer Uralten PCU50 mit Win NT.

Was mich halt wundert, das ich die eigentliche orginal Software (installation liegt auf der PCU) nicht installieren kann, weil sie meldet "Software ist nur für die PCU50"

Nun es ist aber ne Orginal PCU50, daher vermut ich, das Siemens eine Datei oder Registry eintrag beim instalieren abfragt um zu überprüfen, das es ein Siemens PCU50 ist und kein normaler PC.

Da ich mich bei einer PCU bzw beim HMI nicht besonderst gut auskenne.... hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie die installation genau aussehen muss/sollte.

Hast Du mir vieleicht ein Image einer PCU50.3 (XP Prof, glaub 1,5 GHz Prozessor) im Auslieferungszustand bzw. installiert?


Vielen Dank......




LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Das HMI Advance ist nicht gerade geeignet für händisches (de)installieren per Windows-Softwareverwaltung, da bleiben viel zu viele Dateien liegen oder werden ersetzt. Wie hast du es genau gemacht?
> 
> Ansonsten könnte es noch sein das du deine Base-Installation zerlegt hast, die sind auch einige Dateien drinn welche die PCU-Version beinhalten, wenn die mit einem alten Stand überbügelt (wie lieft das ab) wurden siehst glaube ich schlecht aus
> 
> ...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 November 2010)

*Sorry*



> Hast Du mir vieleicht ein Image einer PCU50.3 (XP Prof, glaub 1,5 GHz Prozessor) im Auslieferungszustand bzw. installiert?



Habe leider keine Installation für dich, liegt bei euch absolut nichts rum?

Fürs nächste mal:

ganz wichtig - bei HMI Installationen nicht unbedingt mit dieser Das-wird-schon-klappen-Mentalität vorgehen, im Sinumerik-Bereich ist das blöd

Auch Upgrades einfach so drüberballern obwohl Siemens meint man sollte frisch installieren sollte beachtet werden, nur weils nicht explodiert ist es noch lange nicht OK - ich hab da meinen Erfahrungen gemacht

Sorry das ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Ja, da hast Du volkommen recht.
Normalerweise mach ich auch immer ein Image von einem Rechner bevor ich jrgendwelche eingriffe mache...

Ich war selber erschrocken, dass wir keine Image rumliegen haben....... 
Sollte man ja sowiso immer machen zwecks Datensicherung....

Aber da ich selber eigentlich keine PCUs verwende (da ich klein anlagen mache) hab ich da kein einziges selber erstellt...

Ja bei Siemens läuft selten was Problemlos.....
Leider...... hab da schon etliches mitbekommen..... 

Werd am Montag mal unseren Siemensvertreter anrufen.....

Trotzdem Dir vielen Dank....




LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Installation für dich, liegt bei euch absolut nichts rum?
> 
> Fürs nächste mal:
> 
> ...


----------



## HaDi (12 November 2010)

Eine PCU50.3 ist halt keine PCU50, sonst würde sie ja PCU50 heißen. 
Für eine PCU50.3 brauchst du m.W. mindestens HMI-Advanced 6.4, welche Version hast du denn da?

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Hab jetzt noch mal gründlich gelesen und dann ist das natürlich Quatsch, was ich geschrieben habe.
Zur Erklärung, wie die Hardware ermittelt wird, weiß ich so viel, dass eine Gerätekennung ausgelesen wird,
damit wird dann zwischen MMC103/PCU50/PCU50.3 unterschieden, einen Kopierschutz gibt es m.W. nicht.
Ich stimme jedenfalls LLM zu, dass du mit der Installation der alten Software (welcher Stand war das?)
offensichtlich dein System zerschossen hast.
[/edit]


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> E
> [edit]
> Hab jetzt noch mal gründlich gelesen und dann ist das natürlich Quatsch, was ich geschrieben habe.
> Zur Erklärung, wie die Hardware ermittelt wird, weiß ich so viel, dass eine Gerätekennung ausgelesen wird,
> ...



Die Version "Productname=HMI Advanced V7.6 SP1 auf HD
Version=07.06.01.00" ist auf der PCU.

Also wenn die Software die Gerätekennung ausliest, müsste ja die PCU erkannt werden......
Ich denke eher, das es ein 0815PC ist und darauf einfach ein kopierschutz installiert wurde und deswegen möchte Siemens auch kein Image des Gerätes Rausrücken, da dieses dann auf jedem PC installiert werden könnte....
Hab ein Log File auf der PCU gefunden, daraus ist erkennbar das der PC eingeschaltet wurde (weit vor dem kauf) instalationen durchgeführt die instalationroutine gelöscht und heruntergefahren wurde.

Die Ältere Version war 
ProductName    = HMI-Advanced
CurrentVersion=07.05.01.00


----------



## Thomas_X (19 November 2010)

So haben eine andere PCU bekommen.... aber diesmal komplett ohne HMI.... also alles installiert.... läuft......

und natürlich.... 3 Festplattenimage gemacht


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 November 2010)

*War die andere PCU denn nackt?*



> aber diesmal komplett ohne HMI



d.h. beim Hochfahren kam so ein grauer Hintergrund mit ne Meldung das kein HMI Installiert ist... dann war es eine Base-Installation -> hoffe du hast dir den Stand gezogen

Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Thomas_X (20 November 2010)

Hallo LowLevelMahn,

ja hab jetzt alles drauf auf der PCU das einzige was mich noch stört, aber scheinbar nur mich, es ist also kein Problem, ist das der Bediener der Anlage beim einschalten bis zum start von Win CC flexible runtime die Windowsoberfläche bedienen kann und natürlich auch Fehleinstellungen machen kann.

Vielen Dank an alle die hier geantwortet haben.


Gruß
  Thomas


----------

